# My first Lange



## AMGeorge (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

I too just got a Lange 1 Time Zone, picked it up yesterday... now I need a deployement clasp!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

congrats, beautiful pieces.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## mav6162005 (Sep 10, 2014)

Great piece,enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malarky_hk (May 1, 2012)

Congrats to both...a stunning piece. Lange rocks!


----------



## perthian (Oct 22, 2014)

Jealous ... I'm looking at the those, but may just settle for the Lange 1 without the timezone. Sensational watches though


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic pieces gentlemen. Congrats to the OP on his first Lange, a true milestone piece.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

akira23 said:


>


That is hilarious. You've captured my sentiments precisely. Bravo!


----------



## Choo Yao Chuen (Dec 3, 2014)

A real beauty. Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## evanisrushin (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Just wow!!


----------



## Bisquitlips (Nov 26, 2008)

That one is on my short list! 

My compliments to you both!


----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

what a stunner!


----------



## mel_smog (Jun 2, 2014)

wow, stunning


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

This was my first Lange as well.. Great taste !


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## watchtrdr (Oct 21, 2014)

Stunning... Congrats


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Breathtaking.


----------



## JohnTD (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow. Congrats on the purchase. That is a beautiful Lange.


----------



## denny73 (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ScubaEsq13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful watch. I had owned the Platinum version awhile back. I did a video on youtube and my only gripe (or wish) is if they could do a half hour change to accommodate a country like India since I travel there quite often. I think that would be a challenge that Lange watchmakers would be up for! Enjoy it.


----------



## kisho (Nov 16, 2014)

akira23 said:


>


I am also with this guy. Congrats. My dream watch is the 1815 in white gold w/ blue hands.


----------



## Ekana (Dec 9, 2015)

Unreal watch, but I think it's a fake


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

congratulation!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gorgeous is an understatement for this watch. Congratulations!


----------



## Aggiez28 (Jan 18, 2012)

A very cool watch but I think I would get lost in teh dial. any pics of the back?


----------

